# Neil Gaiman's reading habits



## Steerpike (May 7, 2012)

For those who like Gaiman; it is an interesting interview:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/06/b...shares-his-reading-habits.html?_r=1&ref=books


----------



## Ghost (May 7, 2012)

Where do I find myself a Cockney-talking Englishman?


----------



## rhd (May 20, 2012)

Any idea why Neil Gaiman’s commencement address at the University of the Arts is off limits to people my side of the world? Says 'Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders'. I'm annoyed, but I'd settle for a transcript. Or I guess I have to wait for someone to put it on the Youtube.


----------



## Steerpike (May 20, 2012)

rhd said:


> Any idea why Neil Gaiman’s commencement address at the University of the Arts is off limits to people my side of the world? Says 'Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders'. I'm annoyed, but I'd settle for a transcript. Or I guess I have to wait for someone to put it on the Youtube.



I'd guess someone sent a take-down notice to YouTube claiming to be owner of the copyright and that the video was unauthorized.


----------



## rhd (May 20, 2012)

It's up on Vimeo:
Neil Gaiman Addresses the University of the Arts Class of 2012 on Vimeo
Everyone keeps linking to the same address, but I can't see it.


----------



## Chargo (May 30, 2012)

Transcript + Embedded video (idk if you'll be able to see it).

Neil Gaiman: Keynote Address | The University of the Arts


----------



## rhd (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, I can't watch the video but the transcript is visible.


----------

